# neue Hardware zum Programmieren, aber was?



## Hansvoller (4. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde mich gern Hardwaretechnisch (CPU,Mainborad,RAM usw.) verbessern, da ich aber keine Ahnung von
Hardware habe hoffe ich das mir hier jemand helfen kann.

Ich brauche den Rechner ausschließlich zum Programmiere z.B. für Java, J2EE mit JBoss, C++ mit ACE, JSP, ASP, Oracle oder MySQL.

OK, ich könnte jetzt in den Laden gehen und 3000,- EUR hinlegen, aber da ich die nicht habe, kommt es mir auf ein gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis an. 

Kann mir jemand helfen?

Gruß und Danke
HV


----------



## Friesi (4. Oktober 2004)

Die frage ist jetzt, was du Programmieren willst mit den sprachen?
Bei 3D/Grafik Anwendungen brauchst du schon eine gute CPU und viel RAM, aber sonst solltest du mit min. 512 MB DDR-RAM und 1,8 Ghz auskommen. 

Mysql Server brauch erstmal nicht sehr viel Leitung, solange du da keine 30-40 Connections pro Sekunde hast, dann solltest du schon mehr Power haben. 

Doch solange du nur entwickelst und nicht die Projekte auf der selben Kiste veröffentlichst, solltest du mit oben genannten Daten auskommen. 

Wiegesagt es kommt drauf an, was du für Anwendungen entwickeln möchtest.


----------



## alois (4. Oktober 2004)

Bei richtig umfangreichen Projekten sollte es auch schon eine schnelle CPU sein, ich denke da an einen P4 mit HT-Technologie. Arbeitsspeicher sollten wohl 512MB reichen es sei denn du programmierst schlecht


----------

